# Igf-Lr3/Igf-Dos/Mgf stack help



## jjjkklmk (Jun 17, 2011)

So I have taken igf/mgf at a low dose before.Plan on running lr3/Igf dos/Mgf stack.Advise on dosage or even if the 2 igf,s should be stacked at all..Rough draft of the cycle looks like this.

50mcg Igf-Lr3 (subQ) early AM 
50mcg Igf-dos before workout (in muscle that will be worked out)
50mcg Igf-lr3/100mcg Mgf after workout(in muscles workout out)

total:100mcg Igf-Lr3:50mcg Igf-dos:100mcg Mgf.........Everyday for 6weeks.

I just need advice,have looked up all I can but cannot find the same opinion in any 2 places.Any advise would help


----------

